# what is the best slate/friction turkey call? or best turkey call?



## malcolm31 (Sep 23, 2008)

i have been using a Boyer's Sassy Hen Slate call for several years, but I am hoping to add a couple of calls to my arsenal. what are your favorite calls? i have tried mouth calls, but i have found i like the slate/friction calls and box calls. what do you guys and gals recommend? anybody found a great striker??? thanks in advance.


----------



## mymathewsblewup (Feb 14, 2010)

cody world class slate is amazing


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

I like the Primos Crystal Freak. Has an awesome sound, birds like it, and it has an elastic web strap that attaches the call to your leg, so you don't have to hold onto it.


----------



## jsh0927 (Dec 22, 2009)

Cody calls are hard to beat


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

The WoodHaven Cherry Classic Crystal is the standard of excellence! :thumbs_up


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Top of the line production pot calls in my opinion are the Woodhaven Vision series but they are pricey. I have the crystal call and love it. I added the aluminum vision for this year. I mix up different calls from many makers throughout the season as I like the variety of sound.


----------



## SlowSrt4 (Apr 18, 2009)

I just got a glass primos jackpot today, it sounds pretty good. Also got the primos lil hot box.


----------



## iowabowtech (May 13, 2008)

Cornfed said:


> The WoodHaven Cherry Classic Crystal is the standard of excellence! :thumbs_up



Agreed. I bought a Southland cherry crystal because I hit the notes a little better on it. Both companies out of AL and the calls are practically identical. Very crisp and raspy in both cases.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Derby City...best I have ever heard.*

I recently purchased a Magnum style Aluminum over Glass friction call from Derby City.
The body is made from mahogany while the striker is an old growth maple with matching mahogany handle.
Standard manufactured calls from Primos, HS Strut, Knight & Hale, among others I tried, don't sound near as well, let alone, don't have the beautiful construction or the look of quality of a Derby City call.
Derby City calls are made from instrument quality wood and have an awesome sound chamber like found on a fine quality guitar or banjo.
I discovered them by accident when a musician friend of mine told me about them.
Loved my mahogany call so much, I ordered a second Magnum model that will be made to my specs from Old Growth Maple with a flame maple handle and another old growth striker.
It will be traditional slate over glass with monogram of my choosing.
Look forward to getting it.
Jim Dawson at Derby City helped me with my order and is a super great guy. :thumbs_up
The basic Magnum Mahogany model with old growth striker costs $60.00 which may sound like a lot to some but, jmo, is worth every penny.
I noticed, BassPro had some slate friction calls in the $95.00 range the other day and they look cheap beside a Derby City call. 
Other custom made friction calls I've seen on the internet from $120.00 to $140.00 also look inferior to a Derby City. (again, jmo)
Doubt, seriously, they would have as good a sound chamber as a Derby City call.
If this sounds like an info-mercial for Derby City, I guess it is but they are that good. :thumbs_up

http://derbycitycalls.com/videos/


----------



## ikt (Nov 10, 2009)

best friction call i have is quaker boys triple threat


----------



## jcrain2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Cody Calls!


----------



## mymathewsblewup (Feb 14, 2010)

everybody i show that cody world class to says they are going to get one. i want saggitarius to explain to everybody how 120-140 dollar calls LOOK inferior to derby city calls. i call bs on that. if you go on looks then you probably dont know what you are talking about


----------



## mymathewsblewup (Feb 14, 2010)

an thats why i dont buy products on info-mercials because most of the time its a gimmick


----------



## carramrod6 (Aug 8, 2009)

HCH said:


> I like the Primos Crystal Freak. Has an awesome sound, birds like it, and it has an elastic web strap that attaches the call to your leg, so you don't have to hold onto it.


Good call but it needs a different striker. I love mine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

carramrod6 said:


> Good call but it needs a different striker. I love mine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They sell many others by themselves... The best one is the one you work the best...


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Cody calls are very nice calls. I have Two New ones left over if you need one. I have a slate and a glass . I could let go for a good price.


----------



## BigPoppa96 (Jun 2, 2007)

I use a Fantomb trough call from David White. I really like the custom calls and think they sound better than the mass produced ones. JMO. I have heard some guy named David Halloran makes a pretty good call too. lol


----------



## mymathewsblewup (Feb 14, 2010)

i got a primos double down striker and i like it alot. i use it on my cody and my custom made glass


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Sorry, MMBU but that Cody looks like an overpriced piece of garbage compared to a Derby City.
Yes, I did says "looks" again. LOL
No way, its sound chamber is musical quality like a Derby City and the wood Cody uses is vastly inferior ! :thumbs_do
Way over priced !!! 
But enjoy your inferior Cody; I wouldn't want you using as good a call as me. :darkbeer:


----------



## benji21 (Nov 6, 2007)

I use Bully's Turkey Calls. Excellent slate/glass combo and the box call is great. Check them out.


----------



## poeboy18 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have used a Derby City they are nice calls. Also I like the Zink Power Hens the are nice also. I would put them against a Woodhaven any day.


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Check out Nature's Echo pot calls.....a true custom call for half the price of some of the big-name overpriced calls!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1149644


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Those Derby calls sure look to be a great call. They obviously have some background in sound/noise making items. An excellent price compared to some of the high dollar ones.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I use Primos glass. After yesterday I'm going to get rid of the primos brand strikers. As they suck. Listening to primos strikers vs Topcalls strikers, the primos are junk. Went to a seminar and learned that the better your striker is the better your call will sound. I played with the 2 for awhile and you can just hear the difference. I have 5 strikers all together and none was as good as the Topcalls striker. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

SlowSrt4 said:


> I just got a glass primos jackpot today, it sounds pretty good. Also got the primos lil hot box.


x2, Love mine also the tom teasers


----------



## BowtechGuardian (Aug 30, 2009)

i would say the primos power crystal is the best ive heard, loud and raspy.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Hammer0419 said:


> Those Derby calls sure look to be a great call. They obviously have some background in sound/noise making items. An excellent price compared to some of the high dollar ones.


Derby City has a huge advantage over a small time, one or two man show, custom maker.
They use many types of instrument quality scraps of wood that they used to throw away or give away for firewood, for their calls construction, as you can read about on their site.
Thet's why they can build, imo, the best crafted call available at the best price.
They make one of the finest Banjo's in the world on site.
They experimented with lots of sound chambers before choosing their current one.
They may not beat every call out there for sound quality but they will equal all of them.
Their musical instrument background gives them a huge one up on building calls vs the mom and pop builders.
To me, without doubt, they beat all that I have seen in looks, quality of wood, choices of wood, overall craftsmanship, and, most important of all, Value !
Jmo, if anyone disagrees; enjoy the call of your choice.


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

Sagittarius said:


> Derby City has a huge advantage over a small time, one or two man show, custom maker.
> They use many types of instrument quality scraps of wood that they used to throw away or give away for firewood, for their calls construction, as you can read about on their site.
> Thet's why they can build, imo, the best crafted call available at the best price.
> They make one of the finest Banjo's in the world on site.
> ...


Sounds like a great call but I'll stick with my Camp Caller. When you scratch on it the toms and hens come in. :wink:


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

hooks said:


> Sounds like a great call but I'll stick with my Camp Caller. When you scratch on it the toms and hens come in. :wink:


Exactly, Hooks. 
That's what I meant by saying "enjoy the call of your choice".
Looks like a fine call !


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ive got a Tim Sandford slate that I love. Its one of his lower end calls too. When I get some money together Im going to have him make me a crystal and maybe and aluminum or copper.


----------



## OhioTodd (Sep 29, 2008)

*Slate*



Cornfed said:


> The WoodHaven Cherry Classic Crystal is the standard of excellence! :thumbs_up



Ditto!!!!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

My apologies to all Cody Call owners !
Didn't mean to bash them.
I'm sure, they're a fine call.
I was just busting on mymathewsblewup fellow for drawing first blood with me.


----------



## billyturkey (Dec 21, 2011)

*best slate over glass call in the world Ozark Ridge*

Small company in Missouri the best innovative design played like amusical instrument
awesome sound.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

My favorite is an SP Calls (very small company) slate in cocobola. Matching striker.

Favorite of all time is an old Lohman's box call I got 18 years ago. Don't know what it is about that call, but it drives birds crazy.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

I like a glass call with a carbon striker, sounds just like the real thing. I have a Lil' duece and it sounds great, cant see spending big bucks on a call cause it looks pretty!


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

blodgett double trouble slate over glass is my favorite, woodhaven cherry slate would be next.

i love the sound and consistency of slate, never been much for other surfaces personally, i have a mad aluminator that i always wanted to put in a clay pidgeon thrower and blaze it.


----------



## seeya (May 8, 2009)

*Slates/Glass calls*

Go to oldgobbler.com and become a member(free); there is a gentleman on there that goes by the name "pappy" on the general forum; absolutely the best calls I have ever seen; there are also alot of call makers who sells their calls on that web page; pappy will do everything to make you happy and will let you listen to the calls on the telephone before you pay; just a great turkey hunting forum.


----------



## budtripp (Feb 5, 2010)

There are lots of good custom makers on old gobbler.com, much better than any mass produced call out there. Plus alot of them are not much more expensive than the ones you buy at wally world. They're works of art and practically heirloom quality. I read a quote once "buy your turkey loads at wal mart, but buy your calls on oldgobbler.com"


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.bullysgamecalls.com/

I use the hookbuster 3. Its a very nice call at a very reasonable price. I also have a knight and hale silver hammer(aluminum) and a primos lil jack. the lil jack sucks. The knight and hale is perfect for windy days. but is almost to loud for the calm days.

The is NO one good call. Sometimes birds wont answer to certain calls some days and some days they come running.

I am still looking into a good lineup of mouthcalls. I am looking into the woodhaven but cant decide. also needing a affordable box call....


----------



## Executner (Oct 22, 2011)

There isnt a single best call out there. It's very subjective and I've concluded the best call is the one you have the most confidence in, provides high quality, realistic turkey sounds, and runs consistently.

There are many great callmakers out there but don't be fooled into thinking every call with associated with "custom" production is quality. That being said, I'll take a quality custom call, handcrafted by a student of call-making tradition, and rich in tonal quality anyway of the week over a commercial, mass produced one.

My recommendation:

Lights Out Custom Calls

Anodized aluminum and yellowheart

I've watched turkeys lose their heads in the deep south, mid Atlantic and out west to that call.

Pm me if you want to hear any if the Lights Out call line or if you want Wendell's contact info.


----------



## DEERGUNNER (Mar 16, 2008)

I just posted this response to another thread asking the same question
"Try Beard Bustin Custom Calls http://www.beardbustincc.com/ They have an assortment of calls and strikers from slate to copper and hickory to purple heart. I've run a lot of calls and nothing compares to the quality and sound you get for your money with these calls. If you go to the their wesite, you can listen to sound bytes that we made for them for each of the calls they sell. My favorite is the crystal which will be available soon. These are the only calls that we at LOD Outdoors use. What's in your vest?"


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

im a firm beleiver that with practice just about any mouth call will be better than using calls that keep your hands tied up.


----------



## iowamonsterbuck (Oct 23, 2006)

Bully's Game Calls is far and away the best in my opinion. The Hookbuster 3 is a sweet call. Double sided with glass over slate. Sweet rig. His box calls are awesome too.

http://www.bullysgamecalls.com


----------



## fitz (Mar 21, 2005)

Tom Teasers aluminum slate is a killer call


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

How about the gentleman who just won the D.D. Adams award the last 2 yrs in a row at the NWTF National convention. 
Lon Trice (owner of Lonzo's custom calls) is a class act and makes a killer call that the judges found to be exceptional as well. 
Here is his website -------> 
I picked up couple more of his calls at the Nationals as well..
Glass 








Slate over glass


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

Woodhaven and zink are my favorite pot calls. Tom readers for my mouth calls.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Got a Lights Out slate pot call for the upcoming Spring Gobbler and it puts out quality sounds every time with minimal effort. Thanks wendell :thumbs_up


----------



## dbertram85 (Dec 6, 2006)

Try out Kaiserkalls.com One of the best sounding!


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

I guess I forgot the website addy above...
The name of his call company is Lonzo's Custom Calls
You can copy and paste the following in your web browser to get to him ---------> lonzoscustomcalls.com


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

Cornfed said:


> The WoodHaven Cherry Classic Crystal is the standard of excellence! :thumbs_up


Yup, this one.


----------



## HEADLEY (Feb 24, 2015)

*Lohman Thunderdome!*

Back in the day this call sold for 10$. No longer make. Its a plastic housing with a coke can for a bottom. Now called by many as the HOLY GRAIL of turkey slate calls. I had a buddy who carried one for last 10 years! I have seen him call birds that was going to another hunter with a different call and turn them and come to him many times only for him to get the shot! Ive seen it in action and trust me this call is amazing. Something in the tone make a gobbler come even when others wont. I'm a believer after 10 years of watching it happen from Ohio to Kentucky to Pa.. to Kansas! Look on ebay these calls are bring as high as $325.00 to $225.00. The newer version which still dont make anymore with the easy push pin topper is bringing $100. Only because I don't think people realize they have the same thunder dome in them as the original package. I'm telling ya this call is remarkable! A guaranteed Gobbler slayer! I have bought 3 for $100 each just so I have back ups!


----------



## HEADLEY (Feb 24, 2015)

*Lohman Thunder Dome*



malcolm31 said:


> i have been using a Boyer's Sassy Hen Slate call for several years, but I am hoping to add a couple of calls to my arsenal. what are your favorite calls? i have tried mouth calls, but i have found i like the slate/friction calls and box calls. what do you guys and gals recommend? anybody found a great striker??? thanks in advance.


Back in the day this call sold for 10$. No longer make. Its a plastic housing with a coke can for a bottom. Now called by many as the HOLY GRAIL of turkey slate calls. I had a buddy who carried one for last 10 years! I have seen him call birds that was going to another hunter with a different call and turn them and come to him many times only for him to get the shot! Ive seen it in action and trust me this call is amazing. Something in the tone make a gobbler come even when others wont. I'm a believer after 10 years of watching it happen from Ohio to Kentucky to Pa.. to Kansas! Look on ebay these calls are bring as high as $325.00 to $225.00. The newer version which still dont make anymore with the easy push pin topper is bringing $100. Only because I don't think people realize they have the same thunder dome in them as the original package. I'm telling ya this call is remarkable! A guaranteed Gobbler slayer! I have bought 3 for $100 each just so I have back ups!


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Check out Pollard's Elite Calls made by Jim Pollard. His Nasty Gal Crystal call and the Limited Edition call sound great. He also builds some very good mouth calls. He is a friend of mine and a World Champion Caller, and Call builder. Check him out.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

WOW this is an old thread.

But for those that want very nice calls head over to www.oldgobbler.com

Many custom makers over there that would be happy to make a call for you, they will play the calls for you and they will stand behind the call to your satisfaction. Really no reason to head to walmart and the like for calls that are inferior to those that live and breath the stuff.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Primos, Diamond Cutter...


----------



## savedbygrace (Nov 16, 2005)

There is no "best" turkey call imo. The call (no matter the name brand) is only as good as the caller. Now don't get me wrong, I know there are different levels of quality in calls, but in the end it comes down to the operator. Just my 2 cents.


----------

